# Placenta testing- getting so frustrated/angry now (current pg mentioned)



## LoraLoo

Posted in MC section but thought i would try here too! We lost our baby Alfie at 18 weeks in Sept- 8 months ago. The placenta got sent off for testing. My GP chased up the results in Sept and Oct, they still werent back. On March 8th he wrote to hospital requesting the results and got no response. Im am currently 14 weeks pregnant, I saw my Consultant last week (awful appt) and asked about the results. She didnt even look just said she wouldnt have them and told me to go back to my GP to chase them up. I rang my GP surgery, the receptionist tried getting the results the end of last week and got no joy, so it went back to my GP. He has phoned me today, equally as frustrated as I am, there still doesn't seem to be any results, at least no record of them at least :nope: I am losing all hope here. Thats 5 requests for the results. GP and myself are starting to think it was never sent off or the results have been lost. Im not sure of this post, I just feel like I am fighting a losing battle. Anyone had similar?


----------



## gnomette

I didn't have to wait that long but I did have an appointment with the wrong consultant told that that was who my appointment was with an it was tough when I saw the wrong consultant he had never seen my notes and there was no results so I understand that side of your frustration but I did eventually see my consultant an he did have all my results an talked them through with me an my husband eventually so did you see your original consultant or was it a different one you should have had them by now for certain cause they are supposed to have put in place a plan for when you next get pregnant (obviously you are already congrats by the way) so personally I would just keep ringing your consultant an pester her cause it should all be in your notes if your in the UK cause its all part of your care under that consultant if your in the us then I am sorry I have no idea how it works


----------



## LoraLoo

gnomette said:


> I didn't have to wait that long but I did have an appointment with the wrong consultant told that that was who my appointment was with an it was tough when I saw the wrong consultant he had never seen my notes and there was no results so I understand that side of your frustration but I did eventually see my consultant an he did have all my results an talked them through with me an my husband eventually so did you see your original consultant or was it a different one you should have had them by now for certain cause they are supposed to have put in place a plan for when you next get pregnant (obviously you are already congrats by the way) so personally I would just keep ringing your consultant an pester her cause it should all be in your notes if your in the UK cause its all part of your care under that consultant if your in the us then I am sorry I have no idea how it works

Thank You for replying, yes I am in the uk. Can i ask how long your results took and if you got a reason?

The Consultant I asked for in this pregnancy was the same as I had with Alfie, however when i went last week, it wasnt him, it was a member of his team, I didnt like her at all, she couldnt even get her facts straight about how many children I have (we also lost a baby daughter at 5 days old in Dec 2007) and she just would not acknowledge her. I asked her if there were any results back as she was ushering me out of the door, and she replied 'results for what' I said from the placenta from the baby, and she replied 'what baby?' :dohh: It was a bad appointment! She didnt even look she just said 'tell your gp to chase them up'!! x


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, could you contact PALS? See if they can make a complaint on your behalf, it's terrible they haven't given you the results and if they did lose the specimen they should have informed you in writing a long time. 

I hope you get answers ASAP x


----------



## LoraLoo

cupcake23 said:


> Hi, could you contact PALS? See if they can make a complaint on your behalf, it's terrible they haven't given you the results and if they did lose the specimen they should have informed you in writing a long time.
> 
> I hope you get answers ASAP x

Thanks, I just called PALS about an hour a phone, just went to answer phone, seriously feel like i am fighting a losing battle at the moment x


----------



## gnomette

I would ask to speak to your consultant personally x and she really should have acknowledged eve my consultant acknowledged Lilly and she was ectopic so that's just plain awful everything came back normal nothing wrong with Elliott at all he had the cord wrapped around his neck so it has been put down to that but I didn't want him to have a post mortem x I would definitely be getting in contact with your consultant at the time an ask to speak to him directly its not on we were told the results would take 4weeks it took 10weeks to get our results I was upset bout that x keep us updated x I am so sorry an awful situation is being made a whole lot worse by some ignorant people xx sending you loves an hugs x


----------



## Lottelotte

Its just a joke sometimes. It really pisses me off that this is actually done, do they not realise how hard it is everytime you have to ring up and chase the results. 

I am sorry you are having to go through this. My consultant appt was 13 weeks after losing Rory, but i had the letter with that appt just 4 weeks after. I know my results were back much sooner, cause i rang at begining of dec and they asaid all tests were done, and back. I then had to wait tll mid jan for them! 

I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Lottelotte

Oh another thought, do you have a bereavement midwife? She was my first port of call for all the test results, and i remember her saying it was her job to make sure i was looked after...

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks all. No I dont have a bereavement midwife, i have heard others talk about them but nobody has ever said anything to me :shrug:

I finally got through to PALS and she is going to look into it for me! Fingers X'd! x


----------

